# Info Needed About Polyester Batting



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Can someone give me the name of some good polyester batting for filtration. I believe Walmart has this stuff and craft stores too. I know I need 100% Polyester and nothing with flame retardant additives. Does anyone use a certain brand name? Also which is better....the "fill" or the "batting"?

Thanks a Million!

Van


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i just use the cheap pillow stuffing lol


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I buy it off a big roll at an upholstery supply store in town. You want to try to find the stuff that has long fibers and isn't real loose. I've switched to using a white bonded filter pad in my AC110, but I still use the poly quilt batting in my AC70s because I can sandwich a layer of batting between 2 of the sponges and that keeps any loose fibers from entering the tank. It's cheap enough that I just replace it rather than trying to rinse it out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I prefer the 100% poly Traditional Batting as it has less loose fibers and is more like a pad.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I prefer the 100% poly Traditional Batting as it has less loose fibers and is more like a pad.


Those fibers are a problem. Got some floaters wrapped around the impeller on my filter. That's why I use bonded filter media that I cut to size


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't like the pads. The stuff I buy is more like a loose cotton ball. It's exactly like the filter floss I used to buy back in the day in Germany, and have previously ordered from BigAls for a lot more money. I buy it from Walmart, and I think it's the cheapest they have. The cheap stuff tends to be the one without flame retardant and other chemicals.


----------



## dws123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> Can someone give me the name of some good polyester batting for filtration. I believe Walmart has this stuff and craft stores too. I know I need 100% Polyester and nothing with flame retardant additives. Does anyone use a certain brand name? Also which is better....the "fill" or the "batting"?
> 
> Thanks a Million!
> 
> Van


There are various sites which provide information about the polyester batting and flame retardant additives, you can get information from that websites and use them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the 100% poly Traditional Batting as it has less loose fibers and is more like a pad.
> ...


I agree with this as well. I had some issue with the fibers as well. I use the blue/white bonded filter pads in sheets for like $5 and it is very durable and can be rinsed really heavy without breaking apart. This is what I used in my AC110 and all my canister filters. Just a thought.


----------

